# Help w/ how to make peacock tail



## RAR RAR rachel

hello folkss, 

i'm being a peacock this year, and i bought a ton of long feathers, but have no idea on how i should attach them to my costume. Im just wearing a royal blue dress, and i want the feathers to fan out to look like a peacocks tail obviously, but heres the kicker, i want to be able to put it down as well , heres some pictures so you gusy know what i mean...























so i have no idea on how to actually going about maing this happen so any ideas would be great! 

THANKS!!
Rach


----------



## Isabella_Price

I would suggest asking the people at the furry/fursuiting community I frequent on livejournal. They know EVERYTHING about making stuff like that and they can give you tons of ideas. It takes about a minute to make a Livejournal account and to join the Fursuiting community.

Click here to go to it.

If you don't want to register, I can ask for you and forward the information to you.


----------



## the dogman

would a largish fan mechanism work?

like a folding fan ya know it has the two sturdy sides and the fan cloth or paper in between...

do that only with the feathers and have it set on a small stand that pivots? 

i'll sketch something up.... to better define what im sayin...


----------



## the dogman

*ok this might be a bit rough...*










okay so in the top pic you have a belt with a pivot rig attached to it, consisting of 2 braces/ catch hooks, a small pivot axle and the fan mech.

the lower pic is of the fan mech. which opens and closes like a folding fan, your feathers go in the shaded area. the lil macaroni looking thing is the part that attaches the fan to the axle.

the fan piece should be 1/4 to 1/3 the overall length of the tail

how it works: it rests on the small of your back (pic 3) and when down is on the folded position, when you pull it up into the open position be sure to have it secure against the catch hooks so it doesn't fall over.
the belt doesn't have to be a belt but some structural support in the dress if most likely necessary. the operation is like a regular folding fan held behind your back.

is none of this makes sense... well i can try to better define it but some one might have to step in and interpret the design


----------



## Isabella_Price

the dogman said:


> okay so in the top pic you have a belt with a pivot rig attached to it, consisting of 2 braces/ catch hooks, a small pivot axle and the fan mech.
> 
> the lower pic is of the fan mech. which opens and closes like a folding fan, your feathers go in the shaded area. the lil macaroni looking thing is the part that attaches the fan to the axle.
> 
> the fan piece should be 1/4 to 1/3 the overall length of the tail
> 
> how it works: it rests on the small of your back (pic 3) and when down is on the folded position, when you pull it up into the open position be sure to have it secure against the catch hooks so it doesn't fall over.
> the belt doesn't have to be a belt but some structural support in the dress if most likely necessary. the operation is like a regular folding fan held behind your back.
> 
> is none of this makes sense... well i can try to better define it but some one might have to step in and interpret the design


Oh wow. I didn't even think of that! That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## RAR RAR rachel

hey thanks that is an awesomeeee idea! do you have any idea where i could buy the stuff to make it by any chance?


----------



## the dogman

*ummm....*

hardware store? you should be able to copy/ paste the design into a paint program and print it, maybe the instructions too, and take it to a hardware store (or maybe even a hobby shop) and ask them what would be best.

another idea is to post the design pic in the tutorials area and ask them what you would need to build this contraption. i'm pretty sure you can do that....


anyhow a side note for the contraption is to paint it the same color as your feathers or dress to get it to blend better 

i'm glad you like it


----------



## Junit

I was gonna say get some kind of heavy duty fan that you could attach the feathers to and still be able to open it up and fold it down, but I don't know how you would go about it. It looks like dogman has a pretty good thing going already!


----------



## Pat-f

That's a great design, Dogman. If you have a hobby or craft store that carries bass wood or spruce strips, get a dozen or so, and bolt them together at the bottom. Put some pieces of thin rubber (rubber washers would work great) between them for spacing, and to allow you to be able to move them, yet keep them tight. If you can't find bass wood or Spruce, yard sticks would work as well. Spread the pieces out as far as you want the tail to extend, and glue some light fabric to it. Lengths of string spaced apart might work as well. You want something to attach the feathers too. I'd paint all of this blue, so that it blends in. To attach all of this to a belt, I would get a dowel that's at least 3/4" of an inch thick, and drill a hole through the side so that you can put a bolt through it. Run a bolt through all of the sticks and through the dowel, and put a nut on the end. Get it tight enough so that you can move the pieces, yet they stay where you put them. Next put some glue (epoxy or super glue) on the nut to keep it from loosening. Finally get a piece of metal, and drill a hole in each end. Now bent them up so that you can run a screw through each hole, and into the dowel. Again, get the screws tight enough to hold it's place yet still be able to move, and use some glue to keep them from backing out. Use some short bolts with nuts to attach all of this to a heavy leather belt. I would then glue some blue velvet or satin to the belt to make it more decorative.


----------



## eicdiana

*peacock tail*

I was wanting to do the same thing for Halloween. Have you worked on this idea for the tail at all? I am trying to figure out a way that I can raise and lower it by pulling on a string or something. Any ideas?


----------



## Pat-f

Did you want to be able to raise, lower, and spread them out with the string in one pull? I would put two springs in to keep it in the up and spread position. Then put an angle on each of the side pieces so that when you press them together they close the fan. Put another angle on the belt, to guide the string so that it pulls the fan down. Now thread a string through the angles, and the guide, so that when you pull or tighten the string, it pulls the fan down and in. Add a hook on the belt, and put a loop in the string, so you don't have to hold it in the position, you can put the loop over the hook to keep the fan from spreading out. I hope this isn't too hard to follow, if you run into problems send me a message (with a picture if possible) and I'll try and help you.


----------



## eicdiana

Thanks for your help! I am going to try to figure it all out this weekend. That is a great idea to use springs. I will let you know what I end up doing!


----------



## Pat-f

Sounds good. I'll be sure to check my email a little more frequently so if you run in to any problems you don't have to wait too long for help. What are you planning for the rest of the costume?


----------



## eicdiana

I am going to sew a simple dress out of a brilliant blue slinky fabric. I haven't figured out shoes. I am also giong to try and make some kind of head piece. I need to relook at the pictures of the peacock to see exactly what their heads look like!


----------



## Pat-f

Hi, did you have any luck with your tail?


----------



## eicdiana

I've got almost all the feathers on the tail tonight I am finishing the tail. I think I am going to attach small rings around the fan part of the tail and run some fishing line through them. When I pull on the fishing line it should pull the tail up to where I want it then I will attach the lines to hooks that are on the belt that is holding the tail. Kind of hard to explain - I'm not sure it is going to work but I am going to try tonight after the feathers are finished. I will try and post pictures of it!


----------



## Pat-f

Sounds good, good luck. You might end up having to add a piece that goes over your shoulders (like a backpack), to give the tail stability when it's up. That part could be on the inside of or under the dress, with just a small loop poking through to run the fishing line through. Did you figure out your headpiece?


----------



## eicdiana

I think I am going to run the fishing line through some rings that I will attach to the straps on my dress then run them aruond to the belt that is holding the fan. I got some hooks to try and attach to the belt so I can attach the fishing line to once I put it in the upright position. (I don't know if this makes any sense to you!) 

As for the head piece, I found pictures on line on the feathers coming out of their heads but of course I can't find those kind of feathers in the store. I did get a blue wig to match the dress! I got some small black feather picks and a some smaller peacock feather eyes to attach the the feather picks. Once I get those made up somehow I will attach them to a headband.


----------



## Pat-f

So, how did the costumes turn out? Anyone have pictures?


----------



## izzamann

*i need help!*



the dogman said:


> okay so in the top pic you have a belt with a pivot rig attached to it, consisting of 2 braces/ catch hooks, a small pivot axle and the fan mech.
> 
> the lower pic is of the fan mech. which opens and closes like a folding fan, your feathers go in the shaded area. the lil macaroni looking thing is the part that attaches the fan to the axle.
> 
> the fan piece should be 1/4 to 1/3 the overall length of the tail
> 
> how it works: it rests on the small of your back (pic 3) and when down is on the folded position, when you pull it up into the open position be sure to have it secure against the catch hooks so it doesn't fall over.
> the belt doesn't have to be a belt but some structural support in the dress if most likely necessary. the operation is like a regular folding fan held behind your back.
> 
> is none of this makes sense... well i can try to better define it but some one might have to step in and interpret the design


Is there supposed to be a picture of your design? if so, I cant see it. Im making my costume for halloween, and have 50 long feathers, and 3 dozen short feathers. Also I have already made a mask (with a beak) and hair clip that has a small tail that raises up. I just need to create the large tail now. AND I NEED HELP


----------



## eicdiana

*peacock tail*

Okay, I am trying to figure out how to post a picture and I think from what I've read I cannot do it as a reply. I will try to post a new thread with a picture and details on what I did to make the tail.


----------



## eicdiana

*peacock tail*

Ok, I have no idea why I can't post a picture. If you email me I will email you back a picture and details on what I did to make the tail raise and lower. My email is [email protected]


----------



## the dogman

> Is there supposed to be a picture of your design? if so, I cant see it. Im making my costume for halloween, and have 50 long feathers, and 3 dozen short feathers. Also I have already made a mask (with a beak) and hair clip that has a small tail that raises up. I just need to create the large tail now. AND I NEED HELP


Hm. Well I must have moved the pic or something. I thought I may have accidentally deleted it but I checked and it's still up where I originally posted it. Here's the link to the pic, keep in mind the pic is pretty basic : feather tail rig by ~CaptainDesertPirate on deviantART


----------



## Missysaylaaa22

Umm I'm wanting to do the costume in a similar fashion but I can't see the pictures your talking about in this? sorry, I'm new to the site. Am I being naïve? and missing something?


----------



## Kelloween

I didn't read this whole thread..yeh Im lazy..but I saw peacock and was on etsy and saw this..sorry if someone already posted something similar! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103934...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all


----------



## the dogman

Here are a couple tutorials that follow similar steps to what was described in the thread.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Peacock-Princess-Costume-fully-articulated-tail/?ALLSTEPS
http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-peacock-diy-halloween-costume-47.html


----------

